

A New Name for High-Fructose Corn Syrup - mhb
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/a-new-name-for-high-fructose-corn-syrup/?hpw

======
teilo
'“Clearly the name is confusing consumers,” said Audrae Erickson, president of
the Washington-based group, in an interview. “Research shows that ‘corn sugar’
better communicates the amount of calories, the level of fructose and the
sweetness in this ingredient.”'

But, Mz. Erickson, does it convey the damage that HFCS does to one's liver?
Does it convey the increased risk of onset diabetes and obesity?

What a bunch of straw-man BS. This is a triple-insult to our intelligence.
First by calling us confused, second by thinking that a name change will trick
us into buying what we avoided before, and third, by acting like we can't see
the real reason for this name change: to avoid well-deserved bad press.

I know a lot of people who are aware of the health risks of a high-fructose
diet, and not a one of them is confused by the name. And those who are only
peripherally aware of the health risks but still avoid the products, may for a
brief period be confused by the name changed (ironic, isn't it), but as soon
as they find out about it, they are going to be pissed off.

Truth-in-labeling laws are a good thing. They allow consumers to make informed
choices. I would argue that, based upon these laws, deliberately changing the
name of an ingredient to avoid bad press should be illegal.

